# Venting cynotilapia afra (jalo reef)



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the sex on these guys. I think i have 3 females and 2 males?

Cichlid # 1

001 
cichlid # 1


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

cichlid # 2










cichlid # 3









cichlid # 4


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

The vent pics all look female to me.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

kyboy said:


> The vent pics all look female to me.


ok thanks


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

anyone else


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

#1 is questionably male to me. What do they look like in the tank? My males had obvious color at just 2" and was flashing his bright pale blue/dark bars almost 90% of the time.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

IME pic 2 looks female the rest look male... I've vented fish and thought "male" and they turned out female and vice versa...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

#1 on the fence, leaning slightly male
#2 female
#3 male
#4 on the fence, leaning slightly female


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Kanorin said:


> #1 on the fence, leaning slightly male
> #2 female
> #3 male
> #4 on the fence, leaning slightly female


+1


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm with *Kanorin *and *GTZ*.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are some pics of the one that i think is male


006 by Jencichlid, on Flickr


005 by Jencichlid, on Flickr


004 by Jencichlid, on Flickr


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

You said these are supposed to be Jalo Reefs? They don't look like that location. :-?


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

why_spyder said:


> You said these are supposed to be Jalo Reefs? They don't look like that location. :-?


yes I got them from someone who got them from a online guy who breds them.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would question the integrity of the labeling. Jalo Reef generally have a solid yellow dorsal fin (sometimes body stripes enter the dorsal) and have a light blue body with dark barring. The body and coloration of the fish in the photos almost looks like_ Metriaclima zebra_-type. A closer look at the teeth would tell you...


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

why_spyder said:


> I would question the integrity of the labeling. Jalo Reef generally have a solid yellow dorsal fin (sometimes body stripes enter the dorsal) and have a light blue body with dark barring. The body and coloration of the fish in the photos almost looks like_ Metriaclima zebra_-type. A closer look at the teeth would tell you...


Those pic are with the flash on.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Using the profile from this site as a reference - this is what Jalo Reef's should look like. Notice the difference in coloration in the dorsal fin and body - as well as the shape of the face.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1733


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

why_spyder said:


> Using the profile from this site as a reference - this is what Jalo Reef's should look like. Notice the difference in coloration in the dorsal fin and body - as well as the shape of the face.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1733


ok.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks like a female zebra chilumba luwino reef... I had a group of 1m:8f and the females looked exactly like that... Def not jalo reef...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I was thinking it may have been one of the 'Zebra Chilumba'-types as well, but the problem that we now face is that the fish were sold mislabeled - making it difficult to get a proper ID unless the original breeder can be tracked down and communicated with.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

so it a male m. zebra chilumba luwino reef?


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Like why_spyder said we cannot be sure because they were sold mislabeled... However, if it is a zebra chilumba luwino reef I would say its female based on the color. A male would be much brighter. How big is it?


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

eeztropheus said:


> Like why_spyder said we cannot be sure because they were sold mislabeled... However, if it is a zebra chilumba luwino reef I would say its female based on the color. A male would be much brighter. How big is it?


it the only one in the tank that is a little bit color up. and he is 4"


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

1 male others female


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

At 4" that is definitely female coloration... Again, if it is a zebra Chilumba luwino reef...???


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

eeztropheus said:


> At 4" that is definitely female coloration... Again, if it is a zebra Chilumba luwino reef...???


it a male i seen him show off to the other females


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok... Either way you got ripped off.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

http://i780.photobucket.com/albums/yy88 ... 784753.mp4
That is a male zebra chilumba luwino reef..


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

eeztropheus said:


> Ok... Either way you got ripped off.


I didn't GET RIPPED OFF. The guy who i got them i ask him who he got them from and he say he got them from dave rare fish.com as maylandia sp. zebra chilumba luwino reef.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

EBJD keeper said:


> i ask him who he got them from and he say he got them from dave rare fish.com as maylandia sp. zebra chilumba luwino reef.


Great news! Good to hear you got an ID on the fish. As long as you are happy with the fish, you should be happy (unless you really wanted Jalo Reefs, then you shouldn't be happy).


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad you got that straightened out. I hope the male turns out to be a stunner like mine was...


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, those werent Jalo Reefs. I have F1 Jalo reefs and they look nothing like that. The fins are supposed to be all yellow, even in the females. The male is white and black. Heres my male:
Today








5 months ago









Anyways, glad you got it sorted out. Cheers.


----------

